# Best File System for a server?

## sall

What would be the best file system for a server?

----------

## minor_prophets

Greetins sall,

What's your server primarily going to be used for and on what kind of hardware?

----------

## sall

Server will primarily be used for to store audio, documents, and as a print server as well.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I vote for reiserfs. I have yet to lose a file to it.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## 67comet

With big files I stick with XFS; BUT only on reliable hardware and never as the /boot portion of my servers.

If it's an old hdd you plan to use, stick with reiserfs it's nice and tollerant of erronious hdd equipment.

----------

## Cyker

I'm running ext3 (But with the ext4 driver until ext4 itself is more stable).

3TB, no problems.

I just like ext3 because I know if I run into a problem, almost every Linux bootCD on the planet will be guaranteed to be able to read/fsck it.  :Wink: 

----------

## minor_prophets

Ext2/etx3 on /boot

Ditto on what pap say's regarding reiserfs on most of your other partitions.

I've also yet to have data disappear from XFS on software RAID1.  I've recommend XFS for your media storage partitions as it seems to handle large file sizes well in my experience. 

Hardware-wise, what do you have in mind?

----------

## Modula

I'm running two small servers at home with reiserfs on software raid-1 for more than three years and it's very stable.

----------

